
Building an Apple-1 replica from scratch - peter123
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9136257/Image_gallery_Building_an_Apple_1_replica_from_scratch?taxonomyName=Hardware&taxonomyId=12
======
pbhjpbhj
Mounting a bunch of chips and a few components on a circuit board ... I
assumed he was going to be getting down to planning which chips to use, what
they'd do, memory use, etc.. Not quite what I'd call "from scratch".

